# Neue Profilfelder!



## Dok (17. Mai 2003)

Ab sofort gibt es neue Profilfelder, die euch die Möglichkeit geben etwas über euer Angelleben verraten zu können.
Die Felder lauten:
Zielfische
Hausgewässer
Bevorzugte Angelmethode

und ein Feld bei dem Ihr angeben könnt wie Ihr auf das AB gekommen seit. Ist bestimmt auch mal Interessant.

Sehen könnt Ihr die Felder wie gewohnt bei in den einzelnen Profilen.

Aber damit da auch was zu sehen ist solltet Ihr alle Eure Profile bearbeiten.


----------



## Stonie (18. Mai 2003)

tolle idee:m 

werd gleich mal loslegen#h


----------



## angeltreff (18. Mai 2003)

Ja Martin, wie hast Du denn vom AB erfahren.


----------



## Jirko (18. Mai 2003)

jjjeeeeeppppp :q


----------



## Dok (18. Mai 2003)

:q
http://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?id=his


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2003)

Hi,
seehr gute Idee! 
Werde gleich mal im Profil abtauchen! 

#h 
theactor


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2003)

Moin,

das finde ich sind sinnige Ergänzungen, habe auch gleich mal ein wenig hinzu gehäckt  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (19. Mai 2003)

Schon gepflegt. :m


----------

